# [antivirus] packages marquer co... (résolu)

## alpha_one_x86

Voila le packages: bitdefender-console et marquer comme stable, mais quand je fait:

```
user@silvestre /mnt/disk2/Program Files/hack/BluesPortScan $ bdc --nohed  BluesPortScan.exe

BDC/Linux-Console v7.0 (build 2490) (i386) (Dec 10 2003 16:11:35)

Copyright (C) 1996-2003 SOFTWIN SRL. All rights reserved.

Segmentation fault
```

Et avast me dit que c'est un virus: Win32:Delf-AXL [Trj], un trojan pour etre précis un trojan.

Mais klamav et bitdefender-console me disse qu'il y a rien.

Voila le zip qui est peu etre infecter: http://www.bluebitter.de/download/BluesPortScan.zip

Je fait confiance a quel antivirus, car les post client doivent etre protéger, et donc je veux pas qu'on puis stocker de virus sur mon serveur samba. Vous en avez un bon a mon conseiller, quitte a ce qu'il soit payant, il faut qu'il soit compatible avec gentoo AMD64, je viens de tester les 5 1er antivirus donnner par google avec ces mot clef: "antivirus linux"Last edited by alpha_one_x86 on Sun Nov 26, 2006 4:26 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Ton titre !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------

## geekounet

Passe les clients sous Linux, c'est plus simple  :Wink: 

----------

## alpha_one_x86

Je peu passer passer les client sous linux, pour 2 raison:

1) quand quelqu'un vien chez moi avec sont pc portable, je vais pas lui installer linux

2) j'ai encore besoin de windows sur mon dernier pc, donc il est hors de question d'y installer linux.

----------

## CryoGen

Kaspersky  :Smile:  C'est lui le meilleur.

----------

## Enlight

emerge --info

----------

## alpha_one_x86

emerge --info

Portage 2.1.1-r2 (default-linux/amd64/2006.1, gcc-4.1.1, glibc-2.4-r4, 2.6.18-gentoo-r2 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.18-gentoo-r2 x86_64 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 3800+

Gentoo Base System version 1.12.6

Last Sync: Wed, 22 Nov 2006 17:30:01 +0000

app-admin/eselect-compiler: [Not Present]

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.0.30

dev-lang/python:     2.4.3-r4

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

dev-util/ccache:     [Not Present]

dev-util/confcache:  [Not Present]

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.17

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.60

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.13-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.11-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=athlon64 -mmmx -msse -msse2 -msse3 -m3dnow -mfpmath=sse -mtune=athlon-fx"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/gconf /etc/java-config/vms/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/splash /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=athlon64 -mmmx -msse -msse2 -msse3 -m3dnow -mfpmath=sse -mtune=athlon-fx"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig distlocks metadata-transfer parallel-fetch sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

LINGUAS="fr"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude='/distfiles' --exclude='/local' --exclude='/packages'"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acpi alsa amd64 arts avi bidi bitmap-fonts bluetooth cdda cdio cdr cli cpudetection cracklib crypt directfb dlloader dri dts dv dvb dvd dvdr dvdread elibc_glibc ffmpeg firefox flac fortran freetype gif gnutls gpm gtk2 hal iconv imagemagick input_devices_evdev input_devices_keyboard input_devices_mouse input_devices_synaptics ipv6 isdnlog jpeg kde kernel_linux ldap libg++ linguas_fr live lm_sensors mad matroska mikmod mp3 mpeg musepack ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nvidia ogg oggvorbis opengl pam pcre png pppd python qt qt3 qt4 quicktime readline reflection samba sdl session speex spl sse3 ssl stream sysfs tcpd theora truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts udev unicode unicodek userland_GNU userlocales vcd vga video_cards_nvidia video_cards_vga vlm vorbis wxwindows x264 xine xinerama xorg xv xvid zlib"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

Je n'est pas juger nÃ©cessaire de mettre Ã§a. 

CryoGen, je l'ai deja tÃ©lÃ©cherger (site officiel), puis installer apparament: 

silvestre kav4fileservers-linux-install # ./install.sh

Fatal error: Kaspersky Anti-Virus for Unix version 5.5.0 is

already installed.

Mais je sais pas comment le lancer, ni si il est vraiment installer, car j'ai pas les commande kav... , mais j'ai pas encore eu le temps de creuser.

----------

## alpha_one_x86

Qui sais ou je pourai trouver un virus inofensif mais detecter par clamav pour voir si il est bien actif.

----------

## Enlight

Ah ok, mais pourquoi tu dis marqué comme stable si tu n'installe pas via portage????

edit : arf ah nan c'est un autreque t'as installé à la main, au temps pour moi. Sinon les CFLAGS mon l'air propres (à condition que tu ais bien le flag pni dasn proc/cpuinfo) donc j'élimine la piste.

Tu peux toujours emerger strace et lancer strace $monprog pour voir à quel moment il lache a peu près.

edit 2 : ici pour la database desvirus mais je sais pas s'il ont un exemplaire entier de chaque : http://clamav-du.securesites.net/cgi-bin/clamgrok

----------

## alpha_one_x86

Pareil pour povray, seul X influt dessus, -svga étant désactiver car je suis sur un AMD64, l'emerge plante royale (j'ai chercher dans le coin de png), alors qu'un ./configure make make install marche trés bien avec les sources officiels.

EDIT: alors, c'est vraiment un trojan? Si oui, il y a un antivirus dans portage qui le détecte? Si non avez vous un antivirus facile a installer pour gentoo qui le détecte?

PS: c'est peu etre mon pc qui merde, j'ai encore ca:

user@silvestre ~ $ gambas2

sizeof(CLASS) = 224 !

Segmentation fault

ca viens de moi?

EDIT2: j'arrive pas a trouver comment monter mon lecteur de dvd en usb, reconu en périf scsi 5/0/0.

----------

## geekounet

Je me souviens que ton CPU est overclocké, et ça ne métonnerai pas que les segfaults viennent de là. Enlève ton overcloking et voit si ça marche pas mieux. Teste ta ram aussi

----------

## alpha_one_x86

J'été en downclocking, mais j'ai remit en normal, j'ai tester ma ram, j'ai même tester sur 3 pc différent + 1virtuel.

L'overcloking donne des bug aléatoire en +, et la c'est pas un bug aléatoire.

Et en + mes overclocking sauter sous linux donc je les ai simplement supprimer.

dbc v7.0 marche chez quelqu'un avec cette commande?

----------

## Tuxicomane

Essaye avec

```
emerge -avt app-antivirus/norton-av
```

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## netfab

Salut,

 *alpha_one_x86 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> user@silvestre /mnt/disk2/Program Files/hack/BluesPortScan $ bdc --nohed  BluesPortScan.exe
> ...

 

bug #142995 : app-antivirus/bitdefender-console coredumps when started with --nohed option on AMD64

----------

## Enlight

 *alpha_one_x86 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> L'overcloking donne des bug aléatoire en +

 

Pas forcément en fait (je l'ai appris à mes depends) quand 'lOC n'est pas extrème, il arrive que ton pc te plante du jour au lendemain sur un seul type d'opération. Par exemple si tu O/C par le multiplicateurs, il peut arriver que le 387 ou les sse te lachent les premiers, du coup c'est lors des appels à des floats que les erreurs vont apparaître.

Y'a aussi quand tu o/C par le fsb, ce que les possesseurs de nforce 2 avaient gentiment appelé le bug nforce, genre tu memtest 12 heures tu passeras tous les tests avec succès sauf le 5. Et les crétins qui disent que ce n'est pas grave méritent le bagne, c'est exactement le genre d'opération qui peut ressembler à un mmap et en conséquence le meilleur moyen de planter, segfaulter ou corrompre son fs.

Par contre vraiment O/C et gentoo c'est pas fait pour aller de paire,et y'a tellement plus à gagner d'une bonne config software que d'un O/C.

----------

## titoucha

 *Enlight wrote:*   

> Par contre vraiment O/C et gentoo c'est pas fait pour aller de paire,et y'a tellement plus à gagner d'une bonne config software que d'un O/C.

 

Mais tu as quand même essayé   :Mr. Green: 

----------

## kopp

 *titoucha wrote:*   

>  *Enlight wrote:*   Par contre vraiment O/C et gentoo c'est pas fait pour aller de paire,et y'a tellement plus à gagner d'une bonne config software que d'un O/C. 
> 
> Mais tu as quand même essayé  

 

Il faut savoir que Enlight, dans une vie antérieure, s'appeler Goudurix !

----------

## alpha_one_x86

Ca donne quoi en fr? Car pour moi le bug existe mais il n'y a pas de solution. (d'apres ce que j'ai pu lire.)

EDIT: mais overclock sont toujours tester avant que je dise qu'il y a un problème, et je désactive toujours tout ce qui peu faire bugger (dont l'overclock) avant de demander de l'aide.

----------

## kopp

J'ai compris pareil. Le bug existe mais c'est un truc fourni par une société commerciale dont la priorité n'est pas son truc gratuit. Ils ont peut etre essayé de contacter la société mais il faudra patienter. Apparemment, il n'y a pas de solution pour le moment.

----------

## Oupsman

 *alpha_one_x86 wrote:*   

> Qui sais ou je pourai trouver un virus inofensif mais detecter par clamav pour voir si il est bien actif.

 

Cherche le fichier de test EICAR  :Arrow:  http://securite-informatique.info/virus/eicar/

----------

## alpha_one_x86

Mon antivirus ne marche pas, ni sur mon serveur avec samba (j'ai suivit le tutos gentoo), ni sur mon pc de bureau avec klamav.

----------

